# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Wear to buy adjustable cabinet legs?

## sean@nthnsw

Hi 
I am about to do a kitchen reno using a second hand kitchen to replace the existing kitchen. Have decided that due to the slope of the wooden floor it would probably work well for me to "retro-fit" adjustable legs onto the bottoms of the cabinets I wish to install. 
I have seen in books, and on overseas web sites, that you can get adjustable cabinet legs that can have a kick board clipped onto them once the kitchen cabinets are in place. I particularly like the adjustable legs that allow you to make adjustments via a screw down the centre of the legs, that can be accessed via a hole through the base of the cabinets. 
I have only seen some cheap and flimsy looking things on EBay that look more suited to small boxes that load bearing kitchen cabinets!  
Does any one know of any suppliers of "proper" adjustable cabinet legs hear in Australia? 
Thanks  
Sean

----------


## john0

Hey mate, A few kitchens I have installed come with a plastic threaded leg, which is screwd to the bottom of each cabinet section on all four corners and is raised or lowered by simply turning the leg. they are really easy to use and i imagine just as easy to put on. Maybe try a few cabinetmaking businesses and see if they can sell you some.

----------


## scottyb

This is one place http://elraco.com.au/index.php?cPath=240_242

----------


## Pulse

Nover 
offices in port mac and newcastle 
great service and good prices 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## arms

> Hi 
> I am about to do a kitchen reno using a second hand kitchen to replace the existing kitchen. Have decided that due to the slope of the wooden floor it would probably work well for me to "retro-fit" adjustable legs onto the bottoms of the cabinets I wish to install. 
> I have seen in books, and on overseas web sites, that you can get adjustable cabinet legs that can have a kick board clipped onto them once the kitchen cabinets are in place. I particularly like the adjustable legs that allow you to make adjustments via a screw down the centre of the legs, that can be accessed via a hole through the base of the cabinets. 
> I have only seen some cheap and flimsy looking things on EBay that look more suited to small boxes that load bearing kitchen cabinets!  
> Does any one know of any suppliers of "proper" adjustable cabinet legs hear in Australia? 
> Thanks  
> Sean

   http://www.wilbrad.com.au/catalog/161.pdf

----------


## sean@nthnsw

Thanks for the info everyone  :2thumbsup: . I have hopefully located some with "Lincoln Sentry" (just up the road from me a little). But still my thanks for taking the time to reply. It is appreciated !

----------


## whiteknightoz

IKEA sell them too I think

----------


## renomart

Make sure you install them correctly  :2thumbsup:

----------

